# How NOT to raise Discus



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

I say as planted as you can get. If you want to breed them, the whole "BB, 500% water-change-a-day, swimming-pool-filtration, spoon-feeding, soft-music-in-the-background" thing is fine. Think of it: if we treated every fish as we treat discus, there'd be some really epic variants of altum angelfish and convict cichlids out there...


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh, and the vid's EPIC!! I wish I had the room and money to give the fish a decent replication of where it really came from.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Bare bottom, very frequent water changes are essentially a necessity if you want your discus to reach their full potential IMO. Once they get past the 3.5-4" point then I think they do just fine in planted tanks, but if you look at discus that have been raised in planted tanks, and compare them to those that have been raised under more fastidious circumstances, there is usually no comparison. Will coming up in a planted tank kill them? Generally not, but it's harder to get them up to their full potential.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

you dance in front of them so it encourages their mating dance!

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

anyone have pics of this "full potential"?


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Good point (the 'adding the fish when it's a sub-adult'). If you're raising breeders or show fish, obviously don't get into the planted tank thing. BUT, if you want to keep discus cause you like them, not to breed or show them, keeping them in a planted tank can be done. I do it. True, my discus look nothing like the close-to-Godlyness fish you see in shows, but they still discus. 

Oh, dear, we're arguing already. Doggy, _I_ am going to blame _you_ for anything bad that happens in this thread! :icon_evil:angryfire.......roud:


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Would this suffice for the "Full Potential"?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmmmm....So only Discus kept in sterile conditions reach their "full" potential??? 

Does the fish's DNA know the difference between a sterile bare bottom tank and a stream in Brazil?

That whole argument never made sense to me. I've breed & sold Angle fish & Africans on a small scale I used bare bottom tanks but that was for my convince. The fry were not any "better" than the random fry that would survive in my display tanks. Of course I could grow then out faster to sell. I won't say they "better" fish just easier for me to care for, push their growth and catch.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

LB79 said:


> ....
> Oh, dear, we're arguing already. Doggy, _I_ am going to blame _you_ for anything bad that happens in this thread! :icon_evil:angryfire.......roud:


:hihi:

Go right ahead. There's really no hiding the fact there is a troll element to this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha, troll element. LOVE IT!!! I bet we'll see a lot of this one over the next few......weeks...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Keep in mind a river is much different than a glass 5' x 3' box.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

First off, that's a great looking fish. Secondly, I guess I need to clarify my point a bit. While discus fry/juvies can be raised in a planted tank, it becomes A LOT more difficult to meet their need for abundant food as well as high water quality. As murky or as silty as their natural habitat might look, it's got a higher abundance of food as well as far more dilution capacity than the average planted tank. LB, if you don't mind my asking, how big was that fish when it went into a planted tank?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

inka4041 said:


> ....While discus fry/juvies can be raised in a planted tank, it becomes A LOT more difficult to meet their need for abundant... food as well as high water quality. As murky or as silty as their natural habitat might look, it's got a higher abundance of food as well as far more dilution capacity than the average planted tank. ...


Those are valid points but, they are only maintenance ease issues.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Just had to start another discus thread ... I think we know who the true troll is 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Granted, but I'd argue that the better your maintenance is, the higher quality your "finished product" is when it comes to rearing fish from a young age.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

No matter how much think you clean you'll never get substrate clean. The ONLY way to get a discus to its full potential is to grow it out bare bottom and transfer it to a planted tank at a year or so of age. If you don't care about nice looking discus, you do whatever, but those who care about quality it's a pretty big deal..

WHY are we arguing this?! Someone will end up in trouble, I hope it isn't me.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

By the way if you put quarter sized discus in a planted tank they will probably die.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

DogFish said:


> Hmmmm....So only Discus kept in sterile conditions reach their "full" potential???
> 
> Does the fish's DNA know the difference between a sterile bare bottom tank and a stream in Brazil?
> 
> That whole argument never made sense to me. I've breed & sold Angle fish & Africans on a small scale I used bare bottom tanks but that was for my convince. The fry were not any "better" than the random fry that would survive in my display tanks. Of course I could grow then out faster to sell. I won't say they "better" fish just easier for me to care for, push their growth and catch.



Discus don't just "grow" depending on their age, they grow longer at a young age more time dependent but grow taller and more round dependent on clean water and good food. 

Thus people end up with football shaped discus when they "grow them out" in a planted tank. Grew longer, not taller and more round.

Silly thread, brings out the troll in all of us.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine would watch MTV, get all kinds of weird piercings and mohawks, then drop out of college. I would be disappointed. 

But I'd probably keep mine as pets and have them in a planted tank.


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

TWA said:


> By the way if you put quarter sized discus in a planted tank they will probably die.


Sorry not true! See my 75 journal he sure is fooling me... Eating pretty hardy for a dead discus. He may not be your high falutin fancy pants queen of the fishes discus but he is growing looking good and feisty and fun! He may or may not be the best looking fish but for a 3-4 months or so he is a good size. 

Sorry, nice story bro. I'm not really an experienced fish guy but to my untrained eyes it looks like a healthy fish seems pretty round too... And he survived a gassing that his sibling did not. 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

One discus huh? Horrible but your choice. Taking a schooling fish and putting it in an aquarium solitary. 

You're sample size is terribly small, I'm sorry. Blame what you want for the death, but you're sitting pretty at 50% survival rate with what is probably a misshapen discus.


Why argue what's been proven? It seems silly. Discus grow better in a clean environment that's not a question, so how can you argue your planted tank is cleaner than a bare bottom or even sand bottom with little decoration..?


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

If we raised convicts like we do discus, think of the animals we could produce! We could even start a forum and maybe even a show!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

TWA said:


> One discus huh? Horrible but your choice. Taking a schooling fish and putting it in an aquarium solitary.
> 
> You're sample size is terribly small, I'm sorry. Blame what you want for the death, but you're sitting pretty at 50% survival rate with what is probably a misshapen discus.
> 
> ...


I lost 4 fish that day its no guess or blame... Don't insult my intelligence please. 

Yes he seems happy defends a territory seems healthy and colorful so maybe to you since you know better than I obviously he seems unhappy and half dead but I guess I'm too naive to see it. Look at the pictures he seems pretty tall and still a juvenile so I'll never know because according to your logic he'll be dead tomorrow and who knows maybe you are right. 

Thriving to me is half dead and deformed to you opinions are like that. 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

inka4041 said:


> First off, that's a great looking fish. Secondly, I guess I need to clarify my point a bit. While discus fry/juvies can be raised in a planted tank, it becomes A LOT more difficult to meet their need for abundant food as well as high water quality. As murky or as silty as their natural habitat might look, it's got a higher abundance of food as well as far more dilution capacity than the average planted tank. LB, if you don't mind my asking, how big was that fish when it went into a planted tank?


Oh, no, that's not my fish!! Mine aren't that...show-quality; humble LFS discus. And they're 2 1/2 inches younger. That was a picture I pirated off the 'net. I was posting cause someone had asked what full potential in discus meant. That fish was probably raised in, you guessed it, and BB tank!


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

LB79 said:


> If we raised convicts like we do discus, think of the animals we could produce! We could even start a forum and maybe even a show!! I'm so excited!!!


Why.. Don't we then? 

I don't even understand what you're saying, discus are babied to get to their full potential, something other fish will reach in time no matter what, discus will not if not raised properly at a young age.


I don't get it I don't get it there's no arguing this?!

Discus grow better in a clean environment.

Planted tanks will never be as clean as a rank with no substrate. You can't argue that, you'll never be able to clean it as well.

Those are FACTS. 

So where's the argument?


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know. Anyone know what lures or bait dogfishes prefer?


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Your fish has large eyes, it is stunted and will never grow to its full potential. It is also more pointed than it should be, shall I say, like a football.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Unfortunately you didnt ask my opinion on the tank, but I'll give it anyway. It's a beautiful tank. You've got a beautiful angel, there is no question you aren't new to fishkeeping, but to discus, maybe.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

My fish? I've never posted pictures of my fish on here before. They'd be ridiculed 'cause I keep them in a lesser environment!


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

The other guy. Pay attention buddy! I don't ridicule unless asked to look. I like looking at pictures of discus people keep in planted, shows it can be done. Also shows its not the best. 

You sir, are being a troll. You're posting "smart" remarks just to get someone aggravated. I'll be ignoring you from now on, I hope your fish turn out well, ect ect friendly banter, no hard feelings but with nothing but smart comments coming from you, there's really no reason to even converse with you. I bid you good day and happy fish keeping!


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

TWA said:


> Why.. Don't we then?
> 
> I don't even understand what you're saying, discus are babied to get to their full potential, something other fish will reach in time no matter what, discus will not if not raised properly at a young age.
> 
> ...


facts are a bb tank isnt a must have! the main things are volume of water = less % of build up period, tank size, food source, tank mates *yes even they contribute to the growth of a fish, etc etc those are the facts. so yes a tank with substrate can grow any fish to its full potential if u treat them properly. you can stunt a fish by making it mature faster, there are more things that contribute to its size than many people think, so even with a bb tank it is very possible to have it go sexually mature befor it normally would causing it to not grow to its full poential, with that said you could have one in a planted tank and have it grow larger than the one in the bb tank. a bb tank isnt a must have it just keeps up on WATER QUALITY ONLY which can be acheived by other means.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I suspect a pet discus and a show or breeding discus are two things? Like ... I dunno, if I'm just keeping them for myself, I would work hard to make their water nice and tank beautiful. But plants and such would be a big part of it.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I'll play along. :smile:


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

People slack on water quality in a planted tank. "Plants make up for it", all that fun stuff. 

With a large tank it may take a few days for it to build up, but you want to do a huge water change on a huge tank to get it to the proper levels? No thanks.

I'm convinced that 99% of people will not raise a discus to its full potential in a planted aquarium. 

Since we are apparently not doing it by full potential fish, raise it how you want. The fish will likely not die, discus are very very hardy fish. Throw it in waste water from the RO unit (many people do this). Don't change the water, let it suffer, in the end I don't care about your fish, I won't be looking at them every day.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Is that yours daximus? Cute picture actually.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

TWA said:


> Is that yours daximus? Cute picture actually.


Yea...he is my "stray" poor fellow. I think I see both sides of this argument, I just wanted to stoke the fire, lol. Discus are, in my opinion, the divas of freshwater aquariums. While they may live in debris clouded water in nature...the very presence of debris doesn't denote poor water quality. Merely, the lack of mechanical filtration, someone should call the Amazon and tell them they need better filters in their FX5. The Amazon, being a large river (key word river) is by it's very nature constantly being renewed with fresh water. Having owned discus, and angels...in the same aquarium, it is my contention that for whatever reason discus are the more sensitive fish. They don't eat as readily, their pecking order is worse than an angles...although without the obvious violence. I lost a discus. It was being picked on a little by the "cute fellow" pictured above (who is smaller, oddly enough). This "picking on" wasn't extreme (my angels have worse fights over nothing) but my second discus died because it was, in my opinion, too scared to come out and eat. 

That said, the presence of plants has absolutely nothing to do with it in my opinion. A planted tank, should under normal circumstances be as clean, if not cleaner than an equivalently sized non-planted tank. I think the trouble arrives from high tech tanks, with constant fertilization, fiddling, and high light (discus don't dig bright lights). That and when a discus is lost, it is financially more painful then, say, when a neon is lost. Therefore they get the reputation of being more difficult. 

I still hold on to the, perhaps false, notion that discus put out some sort of pheromone signal into the water stunting their growth if said water is not constantly being changed. I cannot prove this...just my opinion. :tongue:


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I enjoyed daximus post. Someone who is rational and gets both sides. 

I agree that they may have some growth inhibiting hormone, but it's my belief it's only when they're very very young they secret this. A buddy of mine that breeds discus wipes the tank down every day before his 90% water change to keep them from stunting. Only when they're fry though..

When people have plants they don't do the water changes needed to grow a discus to its full potential. It messes with ferts, plants, all that. When Doing bare bottom it's easy to just do the large water changes, no worries, take water out, but treated water in. Drain it as far as you want, pour it in however you want with no worries of messing up substrate/plants.


For those who do it in a planted tank and want full potential discus, go ahead and do the 80-90% water changes needed q day, or every other day. The plants will become annoying. Rearranging every other day will be annoying.

It can be done, but the effort in. You spend $30+ on a fish and you SHOULD buy six, that's a minimum of $180 on fish, why not treat them like $180 worth of fish..

There's no denying daximus' fish didn't grow to its full potential. At least you're able to take it in humor.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

this is true for most but it doesnt get around the fact that its not about having a barebottom tank like was said but about proper care, feeding, tankmates, etc etc . if your tank is full in a few days from build up it wont matter if its bb or has sub thats over stocked and already a different issue. if you dont want to do large wc then dont overstock and/or keep with smaller fish, or deal with the fact in time you can stunt them. hell one of our lfs has one thats dam near 9" in tap with a ph almost 8 planted with just general tank cleanings. 

as for the pharamones its a very very easy test you can see put two fish in identical tanks one with lots of wc one without and the one with will be much larger, its one of the ways u can see huge fish in smaller tank sizes, test has been done over an over but try it even with fry and you will see. there are many studies on this from the early 30's or so *idk exact date when it was discoverd to now that show this effect.

and you dont need to do 90% wc every day unless your overstocked!! kinda going overboard if you have to do that much its just asking for something to go wrong. what happends when your water main breaks or have any other water issue is your stock ruined now? this is only one issue on why you should set up a tank and plan ahead for issues that may arrise, they may not happen all the time but if you spend that type of $ on them and didnt plan ahead for something like that then you kinda asked for it. understock and keep good water quality,food etc etc should have good results.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

The LFS didn't grow that 9"er from quarter size. Sorry. Anyone can buy great shaped adult discus and throw them in a planted tank, they'll look great won't they!? Can't stunt an adult discus! 

Do you know how much waste a discus puts out with proper feeding, as well as how sensitive to water quality their growth is?

Your point about overstocking isn't even valid, as even guppies grow a lot faster and look better with water changes. Show fish are work, realize that.

Why dont Hans or Kenny grow their discus out in planted tanks? They have full potential, high quality discus. Something isn't right.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

lol are u seriously stating how someone else grew there fish without knowing a single thing about them and expect anyone to take you serious? attacking someone else without knowing anything is pretty amature so lets not go there please.

how is my point about overstocking valid? if you tank water is fouled within a day your telling me its not overstocked? the point about the wc is that they remove all the crap from the tank, so ANY fish will do better with that. 

PLEASE dont start trying to make this personal, you know nothing about me, how long ive kept fish, blah blah blah so telling me show fish are work just makes me lol. 

i dont even need a responce from ya im done with this convo, not going anywhere but *locked* the way this is going.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

DogFish said:


> Discus, is there a fish topic that starts more heated...err...passionate debate?
> 
> Purist will tell you bare tank, massive filtration, warm soft R.O. water, fanatical maint., spoon feeding live food, playing soft music, talking to them in soothing voice telling them daily how pretty they are to build their confidence.
> 
> ...


Is loaded question in my view.
Depends entirely on your expectations as to what you want fish to look like and care you are willing, or not willing to provide.
CO2 in planted tank ,or no CO2 would be similar question and again,,It's all about ones expectation's and level of care you wish to provide.
These type questions alway elicit pasionate and sometimes fevered responses and thread 's usually begin to deteriorate rather quickly.
It is then that all substance, or informative value to other's, is lost.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

You should be sure they learn a trade. Getting a job is tough. But I would be impressed with a discus electrician.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

You're a confused person my friend, read carefully next time. I never attacked anyone, I'm happy you won't respond, as this leaves more room for someone who will be reasonable and pay attention to what's being said. 


Anyone else who wants to discuss this fish is welcome, but please have experience with discus, as this is the topic. I love to talk about them with people who have knowledge with what they're doing, as there is little arguing on what works.

If you think I'm bad go to simplydiscus, they will laugh at you, I'm speaking from experience to get quality fish from discus while you never mention discus, just general fish which many of your rules apply and you're pretty correct with GENERAL fish, not discus.

As stated, it's unfortunate that these discussions become heated, and it was a loaded topic. 

I don't mean to come off as rude but I despise people that toss information about discus like they're a general fish. ANYONE can PM me at any time and I would love to talk discus if someone is willing to listen, and not argue, but rather discuss.There's reasons why people treat them the way they do, if you like arguing go to simply, or better yet, discus as a hobby. Www.newdaah.com

They will laugh and tear you apart, there's practically no moderation at daah and they are knowledgable people that don't play games with people that argue their methods.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, thankfully our forum isn't as harsh as most of them because a lot of fish keeping is finding what approach works for you, I've found. 

Personally, I don't know that I'd be happy looking at a bare tank, even if my discus were the most awesome looking in the world*. So maybe I should stay away from ever keeping discus, although I think they're neat looking and I love their faces. 


*Theoretical discus.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Mmm see I don't want to discourage, but rather encourage researching and accepting work.

All it takes is 1 year with bare bottom, then they can go in planted tanks and look beautiful in those!

Discus are very much worth the work, they are gorgeous. They have personalities, they can learn a few amount of things. I have one that learned of it can see me, it can get to the surface and "click" and I'll get up and feed him. That was something I found amazing. Not just recognizing me as the giver of food. But recognizing me and asking for the food.

They're very very rewarding fish I just really encourage you to put in the work so you are happy with your finished product.

Like I've said before, I don't look at then every day, you do! Raise them how you want, beautiful discus are like beautiful women, gotta treat em right. Ugly discus are like ugly women, you can get away with less pampering and they'll still.. Be women..


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

not confuesed sorry you said how someone else bought a show fish instead of growing it with ZERO info, cant really mistake that for anything but what it is, and then the relise that, is a nice undertone. 

id rather keep this on track so lets move on for others to learn and gain knowlege, if your saying that anything ive stated doesnt work for discus please show why!! 

the overstocking issue is a clear issue for any fish discus or not, i cant see how any fish fouling the water in one day isnt an issue, if you can please explain. the only issue ive seen you bring up is WATER QUALITY and that was already discused, if there is others please explain for everyone to gain more insight.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you have experience with discus buddy? Simple answer, simple yes no. No lying!


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

does any of the info ive stated go against what discus need? if you see something that was wrong please state so besides the water quality bs that can be done just fine in a planted tank.

if not well just leave it at that


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

There's not really one true way to keep a discus. At least I don't think so. Just like people on the forums keep different breeds of fish together that lots of people say can NEVER be mixed with others.

I try to go the bb, water changes, oodles of food, route for them. I've never raised discus before these juvies. I'm not an experienced person who has had them since the 80s or something. Mine are tank bred and not wild caught. I also don't provide mine with perfect parameters, but I try and do what I can because I'd like them to be as pretty as they can be. 

Mine are in a bb tank on my living room floor. People say high traffic areas are bad for them. I don't use RO water, just conditioned tap water. My ph in the tank is 8.2, my gh is pretty much impossible to check because of how hard the water is here where I live. I do have a few plants in there like red root floaters, water wisteria, hippuroides, and a couple others. They're not in pots or anything, I have them loaded down with fishing weights so I can shove them to the side when I wipe down the tank every couple of days. 

I enjoy taking care of them. I get a kick out of hand feeding them and watching them feed, I'll lay down on the living room floor with my husband and we'll watch them swim around.

Die hard people would say I'm raising these fish poorly and not in optimum conditions. That I'm going to cause them health problems and so on. People who favor planted tanks would say I'm doting on them too much. Which is right? Hell if I know. But it's how I do it and I'm ok with it.

Sorry for the long ramble. I tend to do that on all my posts lol. 


-Val


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Buddy you have no experience with discus and you're whats running this thread to being locked. I'm very tolerable when it's recognized that discus are not just general fish.

I'm believing that the discus at the petstore was bought that size because, 9" discus is very hard to achieve, and certainly can't be done by a pet store. I'm not willing to argue that any further, as it's a stupid topic and has no meaning to anything.

Discus put out INSANE amounts of waste if you're feeding as much as you should be to grow out (3+ times a day as much as they can eat in a few minutes) waste ruins water. Why are people changing 90% of water on their tanks with discus? Because discus are nasty, they ruin their water. It's needed to keep the health and growth of the fish on track. 8 discus in a 75, that's it. Overstocked? Not apparent, but daily water changes are still needed to keep them on the right track..


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Val I think you're doing great. I've got a huge anubias in my discus tank, weighted down I just push it away. You don't need RO, you don't need to worry about ph, GH, nothing. Just stability.

You've got a good idea of what you're doing and you'll see success, I imagine. Best of luck to you!


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

TWA said:


> Buddy you have no experience with discus and you're whats running this thread to being locked. I'm very tolerable when it's recognized that discus are not just general fish.
> 
> I'm believing that the discus at the petstore was bought that size because, 9" discus is very hard to achieve, and certainly can't be done by a pet store. I'm not willing to argue that any further, as it's a stupid topic and has no meaning to anything.
> 
> Discus put out INSANE amounts of waste if you're feeding as much as you should be to grow out (3+ times a day as much as they can eat in a few minutes) waste ruins water. Why are people changing 90% of water on their tanks with discus? Because discus are nasty, they ruin their water. It's needed to keep the health and growth of the fish on track. 8 discus in a 75, that's it. Overstocked? Not apparent, but daily water changes are still needed to keep them on the right track..


 so because something is hard to achieve and cant be done by someone with 3decades of experiance so must be bought then ?(this is why its hard to take you serious when you clearly have zero info on a subject but seem to know the answer) my point is clear i have stated facts of what ANY FISH needs and disucs are a fish, there hasnt been one thing ive said that was off for there care but you seem to take a tone against it, instead of providing any aditional info to this topic. 

so please provide usefull info that hasnt been stated for the progresion of this thread!!!


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Man you're really pushing me.

How would it be smart for your LFS to go through probably 2 years of raising a fish to throw it in a planted tank. By that point it's cheaper to just buy the large adult discus and not waste time effort and finances on food to feed a fish that eats a ton for two years.

Again you have you experience with discus, no matter how much experience you have with fish these are sensitive fish. They ruin their water quality and their growth is dependent on water quality.

As I've stated, do it in a planted tank, but you'll be annoyed with plants if yore doing the water changes you SHOULD be doing to grow great discus.


Why am I teaching someone how to raise discus from scratch, this thread is strictly discus based, meant for input with people with experience and what they'd rather do. 

They aren't general fish, stop making that comparison. They require more work and higher water quality to grow proper. 

I don't argue with you about fish you have experience with, try not to argue with mine. I don't even post on threads about fish or plants I have no experience with, it's a waste and my opinion isn't even valid.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

dude stop trying to make things PERSONAL ive only tried to post correct info, its a forum for discusing and teaching people!!

your still stuck on the lfs, ok so say a lfs has a show tank thats not for sale but to show how a tank and or fish can look, what would the difference be between from a customer growing them out vs himself? none the only issue u have is cost but its his personall tank so who cares if it doesnt effect you or your wallet. 

now back on topic :/ they are fish and in general the care is basic with small tweeks from type to type. the basic thing they need is stablity and clean water, along with proper food and tank care*size,temp,cleaning. i dont need to argue i dont know ur experiance and vise versa, thats not what im trying to do im trying to show that with the care that i had stated will grow to their full potetial period. yes they will need more wc but that isnt hard imo its all part of the game with certain fish need more care but it doesnt make them super hard to care for imo and its wise to research befor you get into it.

it just like growing plants about 99% of the info will transfer over with small tweaking for changes to either aquaponics,aeroponics,hydroponics or any other "field" to me this is basic stuff but most dont dive into and learn, if you go learn about botany i can tell you you should have luck with almost any plant out there. 

if any of my info would negatively effect the health point out what! its kinda weird you have a issue with my statements but dont show what besides they are sensitive and they ruin their water quality and their growth is dependent on water quality but what was adressed. i hope u dont take it personal im just pointing out the facts so people can learn.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

TWA said:


> Buddy you have no experience with discus and you're whats running this thread to being locked. I'm very tolerable when it's recognized that discus are not just general fish.
> 
> I'm believing that the discus at the petstore was bought that size because, 9" discus is very hard to achieve, and certainly can't be done by a pet store. I'm not willing to argue that any further, as it's a stupid topic and has no meaning to anything.
> 
> Discus put out INSANE amounts of waste if you're feeding as much as you should be to grow out (3+ times a day as much as they can eat in a few minutes) waste ruins water. Why are people changing 90% of water on their tanks with discus? Because discus are nasty, they ruin their water. It's needed to keep the health and growth of the fish on track. 8 discus in a 75, that's it. Overstocked? Not apparent, but daily water changes are still needed to keep them on the right track..


No, Buddy. You are what is causing this thread to be locked. Folks - Listen up! This kind of posting style is not tolerated on this forum. Please keep the arguments on an impersonal level.


----------

